# Curious about corn syrup



## Sammyk (Dec 7, 2012)

I am wonder if corn syrup like Karo's instead of simple syrup would also add to the mouth feel of wine?
Would that type of sugar tend to cloud the wine?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 7, 2012)

Sammyk, not sure what would happen with that but looking at the ingredients of the ligth corn syrup, it contains vanilla and salt. The dark syrup has all that plus some other things, including molasses. I would not think you could go very far wrong by trying it on a bottle or two. May turn into something good, may not.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 7, 2012)

Sugars shouldn't cloud the wine. They should dissolve clear just fine. That being said you need to be careful about other additives in commercial sugar products. For example, powdered sugar sometimes has anti-caking agents added to it.

Karo's corn syrup may have more fructose than glucose and it could taste sweeter so you might need less. I believe corn syrup also has a significant amount of maltose in it. I'm not sure what the effects of maltose would be in the taste/feel of wine.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure about the Kayo, but the corn sugar we sell is pure Dextrose. Stay away from the powdered sugar there are additives in that. It will cloud the wine.


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2012)

I have mentioned in other posts that I do use corn syrup in my fruit wines when backsweetening. I use a bottle per 5 gallon of wine and then switch to regular sugar for any additional sweetening that would be needed. I have found not ill effects or any off tastes in my wines.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 7, 2012)

Karo is corn syrup. It's not "just" corn sugar, though Karo is made from a blend of sugars from cornstarch and 15 to 20 percent glucose.

*Karo Light Corn Syrup:*
Ingredients: Light corn syrup, high fructose corn syrup, salt, vanilla.

*Karo dark corn syrup *is a mixture of corn syrup and a small amount of refiners' syrup (a cane sugar product with a molasses-like flavor). Caramel flavor, sodium benzoate (a preservative), salt, and caramel color are added.

Be advised, Dark Karo is used to correct constipation in infants....that would be a sight at the next party, all of your guests running for the toilet...LOL!


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone think it would add to the mouth feel?

I am going to experiment but am mostly just wondering what others have found.


----------



## BobF (Dec 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> I have mentioned in other posts that I do use corn syrup in my fruit wines when backsweetening. I use a bottle per 5 gallon of wine and then switch to regular sugar for any additional sweetening that would be needed. I have found not ill effects or any off tastes in my wines.



Julie - which specific brand(s) do you use? Do you use it 1:1 with cane sugar, or a different ratio?


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 7, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> Does anyone think it would add to the mouth feel?



I wouldn't think so once it's all dissolved, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2012)

BobF said:


> Julie - which specific brand(s) do you use? Do you use it 1:1 with cane sugar, or a different ratio?



I use Karo but I have used Walmart's brand and haven't notice a difference. I take some wine warm it up add the bottle of corn syrup, still until dissolved, add it to the wine. I take a taste and if not sweet enough for that particular wine I take out some more wine and use regular sugar to backsweeten to the level I want. I have never used more that a bottle of corn syrup to a 5 or 6 gallon batch. The mouth feel is awesome. And like I said before I notice no off tastes in my wine.


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom_S said:


> I wouldn't think so once it's all dissolved, but I've never tried it.



While corn syrup cannot become as thick as it normally would be before blending with another liquid, it does thicken the liquid up enough to give it a better mouth feel.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> I use Karo but I have used Walmart's brand and haven't notice a difference. I take some wine warm it up add the bottle of corn syrup, still until dissolved, add it to the wine. I take a taste and if not sweet enough for that particular wine I take out some more wine and use regular sugar to backsweeten to the level I want. I have never used more that a bottle of corn syrup to a 5 or 6 gallon batch. The mouth feel is awesome. And like I said before I notice no off tastes in my wine.



Julie,

What is the size bottle that you use with 5 gal??? Also, have you used that with Strawberry? I need something to sweeten 5 gal of strawberry.


----------



## Julie (Dec 7, 2012)

Poormanfarm said:


> Julie,
> 
> What is the size bottle that you use with 5 gal??? Also, have you used that with Strawberry? I need something to sweeten 5 gal of strawberry.



750ml and yes it will work with your strawberry.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 7, 2012)

Poormanfarm if you are also lacking flavor try Torani Syrups, flavor plus sugar.

Not sure where you live but Wal-Mart here in NC carries some in their stores. Or you can order on line.

Look for extracts too that are natural and not artificial. I found them at Olive Nation on line.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> Poormanfarm if you are also lacking flavor try Torani Syrups, flavor plus sugar.
> 
> Not sure where you live but Wal-Mart here in NC carries some in their stores. Or you can order on line.
> 
> Look for extracts too that are natural and not artificial. I found them at Olive Nation on line.



SammyK I think my flavor is going to be ok this year. I made everything from pure juice. Hardly any water. I think my challenge this year is going to be balancing the wines with flavor, sweetness and body. I am not too far from where you are so I will check the out the Wal-mart sometime in the future. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> 750ml and yes it will work with your strawberry.



Julie,

Have you tried it with Blackberry and Peach?


----------



## Julie (Dec 8, 2012)

I have added it to my Blackberry and my Blackberry rocks! I, also add Hungarian Oak to my Blackberry.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 8, 2012)

*How much sweetness does the corn syrup add*

Hi Julie, You say you might add a bottle (750 ccs) of karo to 5 gallons of wine. If the wine is at 990, what is the SG after it has been mixed in?


----------



## tonyt (Dec 8, 2012)

I add four ounces og glycerin for mouthfeel.


----------



## Julie (Dec 9, 2012)

BernardSmith said:


> Hi Julie, You say you might add a bottle (750 ccs) of karo to 5 gallons of wine. If the wine is at 990, what is the SG after it has been mixed in?


 
Sorry Bernard but I didn't record the sg after the karo, I normally add table sugar as well to get my sg where I want it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 9, 2012)

tonyt said:


> I add four ounces og glycerin for mouthfeel.


 
I know a lot use this and have no ill effects but I have drank wine that had glycerin in it and I taste an aftertaste


----------

